# Fluval 305 Spray Bar & intake



## Aqua Jon (Apr 8, 2010)

To all the DIYers out there:

I'd like to modify my Fluval 305 intake & outtake. I'd like to make the intake more friendly and maybe see through? Glass or clear plastic possibly. 

My 55G heavily planted could use better flow. Some dead spots are acquiring algae. Is a spray bar the solution? If so, any tips and equipment lists would be a huge help!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i have a very long spray bar on my tank,and i have one side pointing downwards
into the tank,and the other side under the surface,
plastic intake and out take i would say perhaps safer.
the other suggestion perhaps could be power heads,
hopefully someone else will pop along with something more concrete .:-D


----------



## Aqua Jon (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks willow 

mind throwing up a quick pic?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

yeah sure…here you go…not the greatest pic ever,but the spray bar
is practically the length of the tank.
any other pictures that i could possibly take that would be a help
just say :-D


----------

